# BBC kids series



## ChrisAxia (Mar 1, 2010)

Good morning Guy,

Well, considering you've done 10 minutes/day, this is very impressive! Some nice themes, and orchestration. Definitely much better than I expected for such a large amount of music/day to picture.

Good use of Symphobia and Hollywoodwinds! Well done.

~Chris


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks v much, Chris - having heard how good your material is, I'm rather chuffed with your response! Needless to say, it all hopefully makes most sense to picture (which also smooths over much of the rough edges too...)


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 1, 2010)

No problem. Yes, once it's buried under dialogue/FX, I'm sure no one will notice the 'rough edges'!

~C


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 3, 2010)

Ep 1 is now up on BBC's iPlayer - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... o_Beastly/


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to frame that post - thanks so so much, it's really cheered me up!


----------



## _taylor (Mar 4, 2010)

"Currently BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only, but all BBC iPlayer Radio programmes are available to you. Why?"

Bummer...


It sounds like you put in some hard work though, Congrats o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Taylor - yeah, it's shame its just UK only. I don't know if there's a way for other countries to see it at present (though no doubt folks far cleverer in IT than I would be able to do it). There's a few cues up at my site at www.guyrowland.co.uk in the meantime.

There's an interesting thread to be had about scoring for comedy, which is largely what this is. Sometimes I am doing what people might think of of classic comedy fare (pizzicatos and woodwinds etc), but more often than not, I'm playing the "straight man" - however absurd the on-screen stuff, I'm pretending its all high drama (very much The Simpsons approach). There's a scene near the start of episode 1 where the heroes discover plague victims - an armòž   Ç°¾ž   Ç°¿ž   Ç°ž   Ç°ž   Ç°’ž   Ç°“ž   Ç°Àž   Ç°Áž   Ç°Âž   Ç°Ãž    Ç°Äž    Ç°Åž    Ç°Æž    Ç°Çž    Ç°Èž    Ç°Éž    Ç°Êž    Ç°Ëž    Ç°Ìž    Ç°Íž    Ç°Îž    Ç°Ïž    Ç°Ðž    Ç°Ñž    Ç°Òž    Ç°Óž    Ç°Ôž    Ç°Õž    Ç°Öž    Ç°×ž    Ç°Øž    Ç°Ùž    Ç°Úž    Ç°Ûž    Ç°Üž    Ç°Ýž    Ç°Þž    Ç°ßž    Ç°àž    Ç°áž    Ç°âž    Ç°ãž    Ç°äž    Ç°åž    Ç°æž    Ç°çž    Ç°èž    Ç°éž    Ç°êž    Ç°ëž    Ç°ìž    Ç°íž    Ç°îž    Ç°ïž    Ç°ðž    Ç°ñž    Ç°òž    Ç°óž    Ç°ôž    Ç°õž    Ç°öž    Ç°÷ž    Ç°øž    Ç°ùž    Ç°úž    Ç°ûž    Ç°üž    Ç°ýž    Ç°þž    Ç°ÿž    Ç± ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç±	ž    Ç±
ž    Ç±ž    Ç±ž    Ç± ž    Ç±ž    Ç


----------



## Nick Harvey (Mar 5, 2010)

Watching 'Beastly' on iPlayer now. Fantastic stuff Guy. Really really good.


----------

